#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  Jee-Advanced 2015. List of reporting centres after seat selection.

## amos.0119

At the time of reporting candidates are advised to bring the following documents.

1. Final course allotment letter from JOSAA, Admit card of JEE (Advanced) 2015, class XII mark sheetsand passing certificate, School leaving/transfer certificate (as applicable), and Class X (High School)Board Certificate/Any other certificate as proof of date of birth;

2. Valid certificate of Category in the prescribed format (in case of OBC (NCL), SC, ST, PwD and DSstudents only) issued by a Competent Authority;

3. Your parental income certificate, if you would like to be considered for scholarships given to studentswith low parental income; and

4. Medical test reports of a) Hemoglobin percentage b) DLC/TLC report c) ESR report, d) ABO typing,and e) Urine Report (routine and microscopic).

5. Passport size photographs (6 no.) 

For List of College wise reporting center: Click Here:





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Acceptance Fee, Reporting Centre List JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details Part 2 JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1 JEE Mains 2015: LIST OF FACILITATION CENTRES FOR FILLING ONLINE FORM JEE-Mains 2014: List of Reporting Centres and Help Centres

----------

